# seal ducting joints?



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

Whats the best way to seal the joints on a 6" PVC dust collection run? I have foil tape--is that enough or do I need to do silicon too? 

If yes on the silicon is it just run a bead at the edge of the fitting or is it done another way?

Thanks.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

All my PVC dust collection joints are just press fit with a bead around the outside. On down drops 2 small screws, one each side. Makes it easy for reconfiguration. :smile:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I just ran a bead of silicon around the seam, and then turned the DC on with all the gates close. On a few I had to go back and apply another bead (you hear them whistle), but that's all there is to it.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I did not put anything on my joints, just a press fit since I am always changing my mind. I had intentions to run a bead of caulk at each joint later, but that has not got here yet, works pretty good as is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Small leaks don't mean anything to a DC. Heck, I usually have an extra gate open without noticing the difference.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just pushed mine together. No caulk, screws, or glue. The internal vacuum holds it together. As mentioned if you have a small leak it don't make any difference when compared to the large volume of air going through it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not arguing with anyone here, just sharing my experience with the sealing of ducts. My DC separates so poorly I had to put a gauge on it to judge when to clean the filter....the more air the machine moves, the higher the reading on the gauge. My duct work is all 6" PVC, except for about 6-7 feet or so of 7" metal right at the DC. I could actually see a significant difference in air flow reduction as I sealed the ducts. The gauge was reading almost 1" of pressure before i sealed, and dropped to 0 (no air) after I sealed. Besides that, I had very annoying high pitched whistles at the joints that leaked until I sealed it. Just my experience.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very often I forget to close a gate at a tool and being too lazy to go close just run the next tool with both gates open and works good enough for me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks. I'm sealing with tape for now, will see how it goes.


----------

